# BIRMINGHAM | The Bank Tower 2 | 102m | 33 fl | U/C



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

33fl - The Bank (Tower 2)

https://thebankbirmingham.com/

Use: Residential

Developer: Regal Property Group

Architects: Glancy Nicholls

Contractor: Wates

Photo credit to Metrogogo https://www.flickr.com/photos/go_to_metrogogo/with/39410501735/


----------



## WarwickDan (Dec 22, 2016)

One of my own from a couple of weeks ago - Bank 2 and its little brother.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Cool design. Will be a good addition to the skyline


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

photo credit to ellbrown

Threadhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438&page=85


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tower now on 31 out of 33 floors*

Photo credit to Curzon :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to WarwickDan :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

*Now on floor 31/33*

Photo credit to ReissOmari :cheers:


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pic aqeembayor :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to ReissOmari


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to JayPeeDee :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

*Now at floor 33/33*

Photo credit to ReissOmari


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Brum X said:


> Photo credit to ReissOmari


It looks very narrow.. Is that the lift shaft?


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Photo credit to WarwickDan*


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Photo credit to PerpetualBrum*


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

How centrally is this located? Design-wise it's very middle of the road. Certainly doesn't scream luxury apartments.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo taken by Metrogogo :cheers:

This tower soon to be overtaken by a 42 storey tower at 132metres


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Photo credit to ReissOmari*



ReissOmari said:


> The Bank by Reiss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo credit to PerpetualBrum :cheers:


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Left Bank by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










Left Bank by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










Left Bank by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr










Left Bank by bournvillebaggie, on Flickr


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Starting to make a big impact on the skyline now, great stuff


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Photo credit to Bloxwich Stroller*

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780438&page=104




Bloxwich Stroller said:


> On the first real frosty morning of the season:


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

Birmingham forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...80438&page=104



metrogogo said:


> Zooming out from the top of the core.
> 
> 
> The Bank | Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Seen from a Birmingham Bus


----------



## aqeembayor (Aug 5, 2008)

Photo credit to Mosleyan



Mosleyan said:


> Just to corroborate what's already been said, this one is really making an impact on the skyline!


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Brum X said:


>


Where abouts were these taken from? Asking for a "friend"


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

PerpetualBrum said:


> Where abouts were these taken from? Asking for a "friend"


Hi PB

The first two photo's were taken from Highgate, there is a little park near to that big church and its on a hill so you get good views of the city, will be evn better now as no leaves on the trees, when i went in November due to the warm autumn most trees still had leaves on them so blocked out some of the views.

The last one with most of the skyline was taken at the top of Cheapside, however you have to walk through a very dodgy council estate and its dodgy, lol


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Making a big impact on the Westside of Birmingham city centre.

Photo credit to Metrogogo :cheers:


----------

